# jour, journée / soir, soirée / matin, matinée



## mtr

Bonjour! 

Je voudrais savoir quelle est exactement la différence  entre "soir" et "soirée", "jour" et "journée", "matin" et "matinée". Je sais que l'on emploie "journée", "soirée" et "matinée" pour exprimer la durée, mais j'aimerais savoir l'usage spécifique. Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la différence entre _an_ et _année_, voir le fil an / année.


----------



## stephatme

Bonjour,
Je vais essayer de te répondre, meme si j'avoue ne pas connaitre la regle precise. 
Tu as raison, matinée, soirée ou journée indiquent la durée (tout comme année). On les utilise pour mettre l'accent sur la durée : J'ai travaillé toute la journée, J'ai dormi toute la matinée, J'ai lu toute la soirée.
On utilise aussi généralement (pas tout le temps) ces mots avec des adjectifs : une belle journée,  une longue matinée,  une soirée ennuyeuse,  une année difficile, etc...
_Exception : on dit "un beau jour" (ou un "beau matin"), mais cela a une signification diff_é_rente. Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu de ses nouvelles, et un beau jour, il est venu me voir. Cela veut dire sa visite n'_é_tait pas pr_é_vue, a _é_t_é_ une surprise (puisque je n'avais pas de nouvelles depuis longtemps, je ne m'attendais pas a ce qu'il vienne me voir).
_On les utilise egalement avec les adjectifs possessifs : ma journée, ta soirée, sa matinée, notre année.

Jour, soir, matin, an s'utilisent pour "compter" le temps. J'ai 20 ans. Ca fait 3 soirs d'affilée que je me couche tard. Il est en retard tous les matins. On a marché pendant deux jours.
Ou alors pour désigner le moment de la journée auquel on se réfere : je suis fatiguée ce matin. Je vais au cinema demain soir. Je pars en vacances dans quelques jours. La météo prevoit plusieurs jours de pluie.
_Exception : année. On dira : j'ai eu beaucoup de problemes cette année (et jamais 'cet an'). Par contre, on peut dire l'an prochain ou l'annee prochaine (et l'an dernier ou l'annee derniere). L'an prochain je pars aux Etats-Unis. Ou qu'est ce que tu fais l'année prochaine. J'ai eu mon bac l'année derniere. Mais on dira : dans (ou il y'a) quelques (ou plusieurs) ann_ées, alors qu'avec un chiffre, on dira "an" (dans 3 ans).


J'espere que ca te sera utile. Si tu as des exemples précis, n'hésite pas a demander !


----------



## Domtom

plusieurs sociétés “naturistes” ont convoqués *le jour / la journée*  sans maillot de bain.

Merci à l'avance


----------



## josepbadalona

la journée
==> la journée sans tabac, la journée de la femme, de la francophonie, .......

[…]


----------



## Yvan 6

"ont demandé ou réclamé la journée sans maillot de bain"....  pour tout le monde....puisque, naturellement, pour eux c'est tous les jours.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'aurais dit la même chose qu'Yvan, son interprétation est au poil.
Et il s'agit certainement d'associations, pas de sociétés qui demandent/souhaitent la création de la journée sans maillot.


----------



## geraldine16

Qu'est ce que tu as fait dans le soir ou dans la soirée?

Egalement, dans le matin, ou dans la matinée?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On dit dans la soirée ou dans la matinée. On peut également dire, dans un autre contexte, le soir / le matin (de manière générale) ou ce soir / ce matin (aujourd'hui).

Dans ton exemple, je pense qu'on dirait plutôt "qu'est-ce que tu as/ qu'as-tu fait hier soir / matin", ou bien "mardi soir / mardi matin" (ou n'importe quel jour de la semaine).


----------



## alexa99

Oui, c'est bien ça. C'est plus simple de dire hier soir/ hier matin / demain soir etc ( jamais  : dans le matin / ni dans le soir )

" qu'as tu fait dans la soirée ?" existe aussi . Mais ça sous entend qu'on sait déjà de quelle soirée il s'agit.
X : " Hier après midi j'ai fait mes courses "
Y :" Et qu'as tu fait dans la soirée ?"
 =====================================================

"J'arriverai dans la soirée". ( = j'arriverai au cours de la soirée ) veut dire à peu près :
J'arriverai ce soir. Sauf que " soirée " veut dire le soir dans son déroulement, sa durée. 

"Je suis parti dans la matinée du 12 décembre" ( =je suis parti au cours de la matinée du 12 ) veut dire à peu près :
Je suis parti le 12 décembre au matin. 
( Ici aussi matinée est un mot qui veut dire le matin, dans son déroulement, sa durée )

J'espère que tout cela ne te semble pas trop confus


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le matin, le soir, le jour = moments temporels descriptifs.
La matinée, la soirée, la journée = durée de ces moments. 

Mais il arrive que l'on utilise l'un pour l'autre car la frontière est quelquefois floue : _j'arriverai le soir_ / _dans la soirée_ => _à ce moment de la journée_ / _*durant* ce moment de la journée_ ; il y a une très légère nuance, méconnue dans le langage courant.


----------



## CarotteXU

*dans la soirée
dans le soir*

Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux expression?


----------



## Benoît abroad

En fait, "dans le soir" n'existe pas!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, on dit "dans la soirée" ou "le soir".


----------



## Aoyama

Dans le soir existe, mais c'est une expression vieillie. 
Comme dit plus haut, le français contemporain utilisera "dans la soirée", même si en poésie "dans le soir" pourrait s'écrire :
"dans le soir de Provence, on entendait les cigales".
On dit bien, par contre, "dans la nuit".
Maintenant, à bien regarder, "dans la soirée" se comprendrait comme allant de 18h à 20h, "dans le soir", peut-être un peu plus tard...


----------



## Anne345

_Soirée_ a une notion de durée alors que _soir_ indique plus un moment. C'est pourquoi on dit, _dans/pendant la soirée_ pas "dans/pendant le soir".


----------



## Aoyama

> Soirée a une notion de durée alors que soir indique plus un moment.


C'est vrai.


> C'est pourquoi on dit, dans/pendant la soirée pas "dans/pendant le soir".


Ici, on ne peut pas être si catégorique. Certainement "dans/pendant la soirée" est plus courant mais encore une fois, de manière un peu vieillie ou par licence poétique ou littéraire, on trouverait "dans /pendant le soir" (sur le même modèle que "dans/pendant la nuit"), avec le sens de "au soir" , "le soir venu" .


----------



## itka

Aoyama said:


> _*de manière un peu vieillie*_ ou _*par licence poétique ou littéraire, *_on trouverait "dans /pendant le soir" (sur le même modèle que "dans/pendant la nuit"), avec le sens de "au soir" , "le soir venu" .



Quoiqu'il en soit, "dans le soir" n'est sûrement pas à conseiller à quelqu'un qui apprend le français !


----------



## olga111

Bonjour.  Dans qel cas on peut utiliser seulement le mot "soir' et le mot 'le soirée.


----------



## Marie3933

*Le soir* est un moment de la journée (le matin, l’après-midi, le soir), une division du temps (comme les jours et les heures, par exemple). Il permet de situer une action dans la journée.
  Si je dis: "On se voit ce soir", je pourrais dire "On se voit à 20 heures", par exemple. C’est un moment.
  Il répond à la question "quand?". Ex: Je vais au cinéma. Quand? – Ce soir.

*La soirée*  exprime une durée. C’est le contenu (en temps) du moment "soir". (cf. une cuillerée: c’est le contenu d’une cuillère)
  Si je dis: "J’ai passé la soirée chez Max", je pourrais dire "J’ai passé 4 heures chez Max", par exemple. C’est une durée.

  -> emplois différents: 
  Ce soir, demain soir, hier soir, tous les soirs, chaque soir, au soir...
  Toute la soirée, la soirée entière, une partie de la soirée, passer la soirée/ses soirées (à faire qqch), une bonne soirée, une soirée agréable (avec un adj. qualificatif), ...

  N.B.: une soirée, c’est aussi une réception/réunion festive qui a lieu le soir. 
 Ex: _Max organise une soirée pour fêter sa réussite. Hier soir, je suis allé à une soirée d’accueil pour les étudiants Erasmus_ (= à une fête). _Les étudiants ont organisé une soirée théâtrale pour fêter la fin du trimestre._


----------



## Mme Machin

Pourriez-vous vérifier la justesse des phrases suivantes, s'il vous plaît?  Merci!

Tu as passé le matin au stade.
Tu as passé la matinée au stade.
Tu as passé dix jours en France.
Tu as passé dix journées en France.


----------



## tilt

Tu as passé le matin au stade. 
Tu as passé la matinée au stade. 
Tu as passé dix jours en France. 
Tu as passé dix journées en France.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Tu as passé dix journées en France.


Pas très naturel sous cette forme-là, effectivement, mais il suffirait de changer un petit détail pour que ça le devienne déjà beaucoup plus: "J'ai passé dix merveilleuses journées en France."


----------



## tilt

Ce qui guide le choix entre _jour _et _journée_, _matin _et _matinée_, _soir _et _soirée _ou encore _an _et _année _est un véritable casse-tête. Les francophones y parviennent sans y penser, les autres y pensent sans y parvenir !


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Les francophones y parviennent sans y penser, les autres y pensent sans y parvenir !


Joliment dit et très vrai ! 

Essayons tout de même de les aider un peu en disant que, certes, _journée_ etc. exprime une durée, ce qui en fait un complément typique d'un verbe comme _passer (je vous souhaite de passer une excellente journée!), _mais que d'un autre côté il y a aussi une tendance très forte à utiliser _jour _etc. avec un numéral cardinal (deux, trois, quatre, cinq...) parce qu'on dénombre de simples unités de temps, sans idée de durée.

Dans des cas comme _passer dix jours/journées en France_, _vivre trois ans/années à Londres_..., les deux tendances s'opposent. On ne commet donc pas vraiment d'erreur en employant l'un ou l'autre (même _Tu as passé dix journées en France_ ne peut pas vraiment être considéré comme une faute, à mon sens), mais selon le cas l'un est plus naturel que l'autre. C'est là qu'intervient "l'usage" ou "le feeling", toujours très difficile à expliquer...


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela aussi, c'est bien dit ! 
À mon sens, la diférence entre "passer dix journées en France" et "passer dix jours en France", c'est que dans le premier cas (journées), chaque jour est considéré individuellement comme un durée, alors que dans le second (jours), c'est l'ensemble des dix jours qui est une durée, un période indivisible.
Prendre dix jours de congé = dix jours d'affilée *<==>*prendre dix journées de congé = une journée par ci, une journée par là.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vois quant à moi une différence importante entre _jour_ et _journée_ : le premier terme peut désigner tant une période de vingt-quatre heures que l'espace de temps entre le lever et le coucher du soleil ; le second ne peut faire référence qu'à ce second sens, jamais à une durée de vingt-quatre heures. Cela n'a donc du sens de dire qu'on a _passé dix *journées*_ que s'il y a une raison d'insister sur la partie diurne du jour.

_J'ai passé dix *jours* merveilleux._ (Sans plus de contexte, on comprendra une semaine et demie.)
_J'ai passé dix *journées* merveilleuses, mais des nuits abominables._
_J'ai travaillé deux semaines au zoo. J'ai passé dix *journées* merveilleuses._ (On ne dit rien des soirées et des nuit.)


----------



## Chimel

C'est une distinction intéressante, mais elle ne marche pas pour les autres "couples", en particulier pour _an/année_.

Si l'on dit en général "passer trois ans à Londres" (plutôt que "trois années", qui n'est toutefois pas impossible) mais "J'ai passé trois années inoubliables à Londres" (sans que "trois ans inoubliables" soit possible), c'est uniquement, me semble-t-il, pour une raison stylistique due à la présence d'un adjectif, sans distinction de sens entre "an" et "année".

Pour _jour/journée_, cet aspect stylistique peut, en plus, se combiner à la nuance que tu indiques. Comme quoi, c'est vraiment une question complexe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je ne parlais que de _jour/journée_ et non des autres couples de termes.

P.S.: Si vous voulez discuter de _an/année_, merci de le faire dans ce fil.


----------



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir si l'expression 'en soirée' veut dire la même chose que 'le soir' dans le contexte suivant.

'Je bois du café le matin, et jamais *en soirée*.'
'Je bois du café le matin, et jamais *le soir*.'

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce serait possible mais cela me semble peu courant. On dirait d'ailleurs plutôt :
_Je bois du café le matin, mais jamais *dans la soirée*.'
Je bois du café le matin, mais jamais *le soir*.'_


----------



## Readomingues

Oui, j'ai compris. Merci beaucoup.


----------

